# Breitling Straps...



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Greetings WUS, I am looking for info on where I can find authentic Breitling straps at great prices. I am most interested in stiched leather and diving straps in 24-20mm for a Super Avenger. Thanks in advance.*|>|>


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Breitling Staps...*

Where in the world are you?
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Breitling Staps...*

*Tennessee, US of A.*


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Breitling Staps...*

jomashop


----------



## 56scooter (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Breitling Staps...*

I would check out various forums for members selling straps, Joma may discount somewhat but I think you can get a better deal new at a AD who will discount somewhat, or a member of the Breitling community who may be selling one slightly used.


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Breitling Staps...*

After buying few from elsewhere and few from AD, the elsewhere pricing was either slightly lower, same or higher than AD so I would recommend to visit AD as well....


----------



## 1911 man (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Breitling Staps...*

I've actually found a few on ebay, you just have to look close to make sure its authentic.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Breitling Staps...*



1911 man said:


> I've actually found a few on ebay, you just have to look close to make sure its authentic.


And there are many fake Breitling straps on Ebay. One quick "tell" is when a supposed OEM croco strap has the word "quir" on the back instead of "croco". Those are always embossed croco grain on a leather strap and they actually look pretty darn close sometimes. There are also fake deployant clasps and bracelets as well. You do need to be careful when shopping the 'Bay for genuine OEM bracelets, straps and accessories.


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Breitling Staps...*

*Many thanks for the replies. I have checked eBay, and as mentioned above, most seem to be replicas. Does anyone know if WatchMaxx is a reliable source for authentic straps. They have the one I am after at the cheapest price I've seen thus far.*


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Breitling Staps...*



56scooter said:


> I would check out various forums for members selling straps, Joma may discount somewhat but I think you can get a better deal new at a AD who will discount somewhat, or a member of the Breitling community who may be selling one slightly used.





kleinbus said:


> After buying few from elsewhere and few from AD, the elsewhere pricing was either slightly lower, same or higher than AD so I would recommend to visit AD as well....


*You both were absolutely right... After going back and forth with a set of straps I'd seen in ebay, decided to check with my local AD and they had them at the same great price. They were not in stock but they placed an order for me. Extremely happy knowing they will be authentic and absolutely ecstatic about their pricing as the were substatially lower than what I had seen in jomashop or authenticwatches.*


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Breitling Staps...*

*So now that I got the strap, how difficult is it to chance from the strap to the bracelet and what are the recommended tool(s) for the job? Is there a link to a "how-to" video anyone can share?*


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Get a decent tool. I bought 3 before I forked up the dough and naught a decent one. They all work but 25+ and you will scratch less cases and do it faster.

This is is the most common brand.

http://www.amazon.com/Bergeon-6111-...8&qid=1456896226&sr=8-1&keywords=bergeon+6111

This is the one I purchased which is supposed to be the exact same as the 611 under a different name. 
Spring Bar Tools


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

So are the OEM straps better than custom straps? Seems to me the best customs are cheaper and much nicer? I mean aren't these OEMs running $500+.


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't have experience with custom straps (other than the ones I make for myself) but the OEM strap from Breitling is absolutely beautiful. Everytime I put on an aftermarket strap, I feel like it's a significant downgrade from the OEM leather. The cost of the OEM strap (tang buckle) is pretty much the same as any higher end custom watch strap maker.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Well my first breitling is in the mail and I plan on getting several straps for it. Maybe I will get a couple of OEM and compare and contrast.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

I have an OEM brown croco and I just ordered a BOB calf black strap as I heard nothing but good things about them. I'm sure it won't be as nice as the Breitling, but for the price it seems you can't beat it and I wanted to try changing the look up a bit.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Looking forward to hearing how the BOB strap stacks up considering the BOB strap is really cheap. For the price your not taking much risk.


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Thanks for the info... Do you know if there is a big difference between the one model you posted and the 6767-F that I recently found on another discussion thread? Can the same tool be used for both stainless steel bracelets and leather or rubber straps?*


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

*
They are not as expensive as I thought they would be. I ended up paying less than 35% of what you quoted for the Diver Pro. I am pretty happy not only with the price that I got from my local AD but also with the looks and quality. Oh, and the price included the Tang buckle which I was expecting to pay for separately.*


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

The difference is that the one I posted has a bracelet spring bar remover tool on one end and a leather spring bar remover tool on the other end. The one you posted has a bracelet spring bar tool remover on one end and a punch (couldn't think of the actual tool name). The one you have is just a poker to remove spring bars that you poke out. Like on the side of bracelets and micro adjustments. These are a dime a dozen or you can even use a paper clip. The one I posted is ideal for quick strap changes. Both will work though.

I suggest what I posted, the 6111, and a real cheap watch kit like this that will contain other useful tools and the punch.

http://www.amazon.com/GGI-Internati...1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=watch+tool+kit

this is cheap crap tools but they work good enough for me. The quality tool 6111 will replace the spring bar tool in the kit. The spring bar tool in the kit will probably break Every other strap change and is also hard to catch the spring bar.

note that I am no pro here and am only using these tools for very basic functions. For example, change a battery, take a peak at a movement (verify it looks like web pics if I bought it used), change straps and bracelets, and remove links. I did find that I couldn't,t even remove a l-link one time with the kit I bought cheaply. When I hit it with the hammer the hammer got damaged and the l link stayed in the same place. So what I'm saying is that the cheap tool set just gives some of the things that you likely won't use often but it's nice to have.

The other thing I bought and use to inspect my used watch purchases is a loop

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UCODIA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00

again not necessary and a POS but nice to have. All u "need" is the 6111


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

marker2037 said:


> I have an OEM brown croco and I just ordered a BOB calf black strap as I heard nothing but good things about them. I'm sure it won't be as nice as the Breitling, but for the price it seems you can't beat it and I wanted to try changing the look up a bit.


Did you receive the BOB strap? I just got my Navitimer and I'm really impressed with the OEM calf. The thickness and quality of the leather is really impressive. They are quite expensive but I will say that the quality is far superior to any straps I have ever owned. I have my first high end custom on the way and I am curious to see how the Alligator compares to Breitling OEM. However, I'm highly considering getting a few more OEMs.

Curious us to see if you think that BOB is even close to OEM when the price is a small fraction.


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)

You should give Panatime Rios 1931 straps a try. I just received my black alligator strap for the breitling OEM folding clasp. It's beautiful.


CastorTroy3 said:


> Did you receive the BOB strap? I just got my Navitimer and I'm really impressed with the OEM calf. The thickness and quality of the leather is really impressive. They are quite expensive but I will say that the quality is far superior to any straps I have ever owned. I have my first high end custom on the way and I am curious to see how the Alligator compares to Breitling OEM. However, I'm highly considering getting a few more OEMs.
> 
> Curious us to see if you think that BOB is even close to OEM when the price is a small fraction.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Tuff_Guy_Tony said:


> You should give Panatime Rios 1931 straps a try. I just received my black alligator strap for the breitling OEM folding clasp. It's beautiful.
> View attachment 7397594


what strap did you have on it before and how does the Rios compare in quality. It looks real nice, i gotta say.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with the OP's findings here that the AD is by far better. I recently picked up a SuperOcean 42mm and found the watch itself at near the same price as Gray Market from a AD Boutique in the Caribbean. Afterwards I wanted the bracelet (usually it's the other way around for me as I end up buying straps afterwards), so I checked out Jomashop & Authentic watches...the AD was $5 less than the least expensive grey market.


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony (Feb 22, 2012)

I have the pilot bracelet which I want to keep pristine. In my opinion the Rios is high quality.








CastorTroy3 said:


> what strap did you have on it before and how does the Rios compare in quality. It looks real nice, i gotta say.


----------



## 10:10:31 28 (Apr 24, 2009)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Get a decent tool. I bought 3 before I forked up the dough and naught a decent one. They all work but 25+ and you will scratch less cases and do it faster.
> 
> This is is the most common brand.
> 
> ...


Just a warning that the Bergeon-6111 sold on Amazon has a lot of recent reviews indicating the one currently being sold there is a knockoff of very poor quality. The description mentions that it is not stamped 'Bergeon' nor comes with packaging. Not a good sign when the product comes wrapped in a sandwich bag. One of the downsides of 'Sold by X, fulfilled by Amazon' I guess. Best get it elsewhere or get the alternative from Ofrei mentioned above.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Did you receive the BOB strap? I just got my Navitimer and I'm really impressed with the OEM calf. The thickness and quality of the leather is really impressive. They are quite expensive but I will say that the quality is far superior to any straps I have ever owned. I have my first high end custom on the way and I am curious to see how the Alligator compares to Breitling OEM. However, I'm highly considering getting a few more OEMs.
> 
> Curious us to see if you think that BOB is even close to OEM when the price is a small fraction.


Hey CastorTroy,

Sorry for the late response, but I actually just got the strap this week (I live on an island where importing things is not worth it so I ship it to my US address and wait for someone to bring it down to me haha) and put it on today.

The strap still needs to be broken in, but overall I'm very, very pleased with it. This is the Marino Calf Leather. I like it so much I'm actually going to try to pick up a couple more using my eBay bucks for free. Gonna try the Vertigo Buffalo light tan and one other I think.

These pics are literally taken 10 min after I put it on. The strap is already breaking in much better now about 1hr later. Here it is:









For the price you pay for these, I don't think they can be beat to be honest. As much as I like authentic Breitling stuff, I would never buy their calf leather straps as they don't seem like the price difference would be worth it. Croco straps, on the other hand, are a different story and I'd go Breitling all day every day for those.

Outside of these BOB straps and authentic Breitling, I really don't think there is another strap that I would purchase for my Navitimer. Nothing else would seem to fit it so well.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks. I think I'm going to order a couple. There so cheap it seems sort a try.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

I just ordered a black, light brown, dark brown, and blue straps. $90 can't beat that. I'm not a believer in putting a crappy strap on a great watch. However, I am will to gamble $100 on the deal. If it doesn't work out I am going to try a couple of Rios. If that's still a no go I'm. Only going high end. Personally, I do think that when it comes to straps more money really does translate into more quality but is good to try a huge range.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

I like more with time


----------



## FiveSpeed (Jun 3, 2015)

I picked up this used OEM 438 Navitimer strap off eBay for $72 (without deployant clasp). It's in about 80-85% condition.


----------



## taxg8r00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Who did you buy from on EBay? I have not had a lot luck with the quality on EBay. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

So I got the Bob straps last night and put the first one on today. What's the verdict? 7k watch with $7 strap or suitable replacement?

Quick pics this am on iPhone before driving to work.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

The strap looks nice in the photos. How does it feel? The Breitling croco is extremely comfortable so I'm bracing myself for anything else to be significantly less so. 

So I hope this is ok to ask here since its related to changing straps, but does anyone know of a video that shows someone removing a leather strap from a Navitimer? I can find videos of people removing bracelets bracelets, but the croco strap I have on my Navi sits so flush against the lugs I can't see how to get the spring bar tool in there without doing real damage to the lug or the strap. 

I'd like to keep some additional straps on hand for it, but I'm very apprehensive about changing it out and a visual would put me at ease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Changing the strap is really easy. I use a case back opener and you can put it in between the strap and lugs with out damaging the strap at all. The OEM spring bars on the Breitling are very easy to catch and put back it. I wouldn't worry about damaging the strap at all. There is a better chance of scratching the lugs or head. Just google how to change a leather strap on a watch and you will get a ton of videos. It's really easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA (Nov 23, 2009)

I was surprised to find out that my local dealer was extremely competitive with some grey market dealers for straps. What worked for me was to reach out to the smaller boutique-mom-pop dealers than some of the larger commercial ones. Plus the relationships developed for me was icing on the cake as I didn't feel like I was a "mall walker" and treated as such. My .02

The Bob strap looks great. If you haven't tried an authentic croc though you're missing out on of the perks of Breitling ownership. I've had many watches with bands and I consider Breitling straps to be tops.


----------



## taxg8r00 (Apr 28, 2010)

MacA said:


> I was surprised to find out that my local dealer was extremely competitive with some grey market dealers for straps. What worked for me was to reach out to the smaller boutique-mom-pop dealers than some of the larger commercial ones. Plus the relationships developed for me was icing on the cake as I didn't feel like I was a "mall walker" and treated as such. My .02
> 
> The Bob strap looks great. If you haven't tried an authentic croc though you're missing out on of the perks of Breitling ownership. I've had many watches with bands and I consider Breitling straps to be tops.


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## EJMRD (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Breitling Staps...*

Looking for a leather Breitling black strap


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

The black calf Bob strap.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Bobs blue Teju Lizard. It's pretty nice but not sure how often I will really wear a blue strap.



















Still have one more to try out. The dark brown calf strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover105 (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Breitling Staps...*

Ebay and Jomashop might be a good bet best of luck


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Here is the final Bob strap that I bought.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Now that I have posted all four Bob straps and worn each of them I figured I would comment on the quality of the Bobs. Before I do I should note that I have only had my Navi for 7 weeks and I purchased it used and the OEM Calf strap was probably at 60% so it was already broken in. I have only worn each Bob strap once. For purposes of this discussion let's assume that the OEM calf is a 10 in each category. The four straps I purchased are two calf (one black and one brown) on OEM deployment, one Marino Alligator embossed, and one Teju lizard. All were on OEM deployment but the Teju. 

Quality - 4

The calf is done well. It feels soft to the touch. The bend of the leather is alright and it appears that it will probably take 15-20 wears to really break it in. That's a life time for me since I change straps frequently. The Bob is thick but not quite as thick as the OEM. The thickness on the Bob doesn't look as good but it actually makes the strap easier to size as I find that the OEM is hard to get small enough for my 6.75 wrist. The thickness towards the head of the watch on the OEM feels solid and substantial. When you push on it, it feels like leather through and through. The Bob feels hollow like it is cardboard built to look like the OEM. I suspect that with time the bump in the strap by the head will start to look worn. Where the Bob really loses the contest is on the lining. The OEM lining seems to be real leather. The Bobs are lined with some canvas type material. To me the lining is so important to the comfort and quality of a strap. 

The alligator is not worth it. I don't think I will ever wear it again and will wait just a bit before I put it on the sales forum but it's highly likely to go. Compared to other embossed straps that I have the Bob seems to be done poorly. There is very little texture and the alligator looks is all just basically drawn a on. In pictures it looks quite good. On my wrist it looks like a $7 strap on a $7,000 watch. 

The Teju leather is best quality of the bunch. It's done very well. The Teju is the only one I purchased on a tang buckle. It has the same lining as the other straps but everything including the bump towards the head feels nice. 

Comfort - 6

I will say, yesterday I wore the strap and it was a very hot Florida day and I found myself taking the watch off. Leather is not the most comfortable when it is hot out but I did find the Bob particularly bad. On office days the Bob was fine and the only issue I had was the lack of bend in The leather. 

Looks - 8 

Aside from the alligator, which as I said is a throw away, the looks of the strap are great. The only difference in the look is the thickness of the band and if I had never had the OEM I would classify the Bob as very thick. It's only noticeable because I have both. 

One thing that was very interesting to me was that through this I learned that that Brietling deployment clasp is very uncomfortable and I prefer the tang buckle. I usually like deployment but the Brietling style, while it looks much better, is just uncomfortable. It's hard to size right, it slips when putting it on, it damages the strap, and it's more expensive. I see no advantages to the OEM deployment. Maybe resale value.

With all this said my original question was Is the Bob at 10% of the cost of OEM a suitable replacement. I think my answer is YES. 

While the OEMs are very high quality at the end of the day they are very over priced. 

So am I going to eventually get a New OEM. Of course, I still haven't tried an OEM croc  and I AM CASTOR TROY. Your friendly neighborhood watch fiend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate (Nov 27, 2010)

I must admit I'm strap junkie - I got full drawer of them :roll:

For me, if not going OEM, the best replacement straps are made by Di Modell. But it depends on the model of the watch and the strap style etc. For my Blackbird, I found that Di Modell Anfibio Polo works best.

It is not that thick but great quality, comfortable and waterproof. Di Modell Montana also works OK with Breitling watches. But, to be honest, Di Modell straps work better with my Sinn or Fortis watches than Breitling.

Regarding BOB, I have a few and regarding Calf there are two basic models:
- somewhat cheaper Classic Calf
- Marino Calf

At first look they are the same but Marino Calf is more comfortable, softer and it seems better made so I always recommend buying that one over Classic Calf.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

The alligator I have is Marino and I can see no difference in the comfort level. My very informed, 1 wear per strap opinion.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

One wear each is a little tough to develop an opinion as it gets better the more you use it. Mine is nicely broken in now, but I admit I did order the Marino Calf which is a higher quality. I also just ordered two of the vertigo buffalo straps (blue for deployant and light brown tang buckle) so I'll see how the quality is on them.


----------



## john.6 (May 28, 2014)

Here in the UK Breitling seem to have lowered their prices on some straps, I just ordered a Diver Pro 3 on pin buckle for my Seawolf from an AD for much less than grey market prices and a lot less than online sellers (whom I have used when in the USA) I checked 3 different AD's and they all came back with the same lower price.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Maybe this was lost but I actually concluded that the Bobs straps are suitable replacements. The quality of the OEM is just very high and arguably justifiably worth the money. However, I want 10 straps, not 1 so I like to have affordable, kids, customs, and OEM. I doubt I will buy OEM calf but OEM croc is on the list.


----------



## Hunterfate (Nov 27, 2010)

While we're talking about straps, yesterday I bought a 22mm PRO II rubber strap from local AD and it seems very long. Never had PRO II before, so I probably didn't do my homework well, but are there different sizes of Breitling rubber straps ? PRO1 I have is shorter (albeit 20 mm).


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

Hunterfate, if you bought the strap for deployant clasp then you need to size the strap by cutting the tail off from the lines on back side of the strap.


----------



## Hunterfate (Nov 27, 2010)

No, it is standard PRO II rubber like this one









It is roughly 5mm longer on both sides than PRO I strap.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Things come quick. Just found a good price on a lightly used Brown Croc OEM. So I'm test driving that soon. 

Anyone have a Rios XL? Curious if the XL is going to have to much tail on my 6.75 wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Croc still hasn't came in but I did pick up a Combat Strap slightly used for pretty cheap. Anyone sick of hearing about straps on Castors Navi?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrlemmer11 (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Breitling Staps...*



EJMRD said:


> Looking for a leather Breitling black strap


Did you find one? PM me when you can. Cheers!


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Finally put the Croc on it. No doubt it's very nice but I don't know that I would rate it better than premium 3rd parties like D9, ABP, and CF. nor compared to Bobs psssh like comparing a Seiko to a Brietling. I can say that on this forum right!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Which one is this? I looked up their ebay store and they have different versions of gator straps?

BTW, it looks really good on your navitmer. I'm looking for a thick padded croc printed for my Superocean chrono.

Thanks.



CastorTroy3 said:


> So I got the Bob straps last night and put the first one on today. What's the verdict? 7k watch with $7 strap or suitable replacement?
> 
> Quick pics this am on iPhone before driving to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

It's BOB Watch Band for Breitling - Marino Alligator - 20, 22 mm - Deployment Clasp - Color : honey tan, Width (watch/buckle) : 22/20 mm.

it looks a lot better in the pic. I wouldn't buy it. It's like $35. Pay like $40 and get a real croc from one of the Vietnam customer makers like Apprell out Straps by Nguyen. The charge just a little mor but the bobs straps are cheap looking. The calf is just fine but it's appears that the might not last very long.


----------



## nrcarpen (Feb 3, 2016)

Has the sizing of Breitling Straps changed over the past 150-20 years? I ask because I recently purchased a Cosmonaute A12023 and the strap that came with it is stamped 22-18. I understand the lug width as being 22 but all the current straps I'm seeing are 22mm tapering to 20mm instead of 18mm. Would there be any problem putting a newer strap on there that is 22/20?


----------



## Hunterfate (Nov 27, 2010)

nrcarpen said:


> Has the sizing of Breitling Straps changed over the past 150-20 years? I ask because I recently purchased a Cosmonaute A12023 and the strap that came with it is stamped 22-18. I understand the lug width as being 22 but all the current straps I'm seeing are 22mm tapering to 20mm instead of 18mm. Would there be any problem putting a newer strap on there that is 22/20?


I see no problem if you purchase a new strap with a buckle. You can't reuse your existing buckle because it wouldn't fit (18 vs 20 mm).


----------



## nrcarpen (Feb 3, 2016)

It came with a tang buckle on calf so I'm planning on buying a new deployment clasp. Mostly I'm hoping to be able to swap the straps between my new Cosmonauts, my older 1461, and my Transocean. All having 22mm lug width. The only thing that threw me off was the Cosmonaute coming with a strap that said 22-18.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

nrcarpen said:


> Has the sizing of Breitling Straps changed over the past 150-20 years? I ask because I recently purchased a Cosmonaute A12023 and the strap that came with it is stamped 22-18. I understand the lug width as being 22 but all the current straps I'm seeing are 22mm tapering to 20mm instead of 18mm. Would there be any problem putting a newer strap on there that is 22/20?


Breitling decreased the taper width of their 22mm straps and 22mm bracelets by 2mm in 2003. The interhorn width of 22mm on your A12023 Cossie is of course a non-issue. It simply means that the correct width tang/buckle kit or deployant clasp for the strap you are considering is mandatory. IOW, a strap manufactured before 2003 requires an 18mm buckle or clasp and a strap made after 2003 requires a 20mm buckle or clasp. The guide is stamped on the back of the strap, either 22-18 (pre-2003) or 22-18 (post-2003). Hope this helps. 
Best,
Ron


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Since I know the crowd has missed me talking about all my navi straps....Had a little fun with the camera over the past few days and dressed my baby up in many of the new and old strap acquisitions.

First a little different - blue lamb skin denim from a Russian strap maker I found on this site named Aprell. Great work for a really good price. I think this looks really good but it definitely draws a lot of attention.









Second strap from Aprell, a grey alligator. Liked this one so much that it gets two pictures.

















Brown ostrich from combat straps. Ostrich is quickly becoming my favorite material for straps.









Another newly acquired strap - black alligator from Straps by Nguyen. While its beautiful and great value for the price unfortunately Kenny was a real pain to work with. Honestly though for 1/10th of the price of a OEM strap this straps does go toe to toe on quality with the OEM.









Brown OEM croc. What can I say the OEM might be pricey but it is some nice stuff.









And still my favorite the original OEM calf.


----------

